# Yankees tickets presale password



## senorak (Feb 22, 2008)

Was just on the NYYankees website today to check out their schedule in July (when we are are the MC).  I'd like to take my son and nephew to a game...and as luck would have it...presale tickets are on sale today, (Feb. 22), but only w/ a "presale password".  I do have a NYYankees account, but not a season ticket holder, (since I live in PA and only attend games when I can get to NYC).  If any TUGger knows the "presale password" and is willing to share it w/ me, (so I can buy tickets early)....I would be so appreciative.:whoopie: 

You can email me or send a private message.  Otherwise, I will wait until the 29th and hope I can get decent seats to the game.

DEB


----------



## Dave M (Feb 22, 2008)

As a Red Sox fan, I shouldn't help you (  ), but...

You should be able to determine your own password this way - 

Go to the Yankees website and click on "My Yankees Account" (under the Tickets drop-down list) and then log in to your account. Then click on "Edit Profile" and scroll down to "Pre-Sale Password".


----------



## senorak (Feb 22, 2008)

I did that....and nothing showed up!     I have a Yankees account; but it's b/c I bought tickets to tour the stadium, and single season tickets in years past.  I think the presale password is only for those who have bought "season packages".....which I haven't done.  

Thanks for your help, tho.


----------

